# Feedback Request.



## Mun (May 16, 2013)

http://www.lowendhelp.com/php-startup-unable-to-load-dynamic-library/

What do you think? What should I change?


----------



## Mun (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Zach (May 16, 2013)

As far as design goes, it looks great.  Nice job


----------



## Mun (May 16, 2013)

Zach said:


> As far as design goes, it looks great.  Nice job


Thoughts on the post?


----------



## Zach (May 16, 2013)

Mun said:


> Thoughts on the post?


I like the post on DNS reflection attacks, very informative and often overlooked   Other posts are good too, nice wide variety


----------



## Mun (May 16, 2013)

Zach said:


> I like the post on DNS reflection attacks, very informative and often overlooked   Other posts are good too, nice wide variety



Thanks, any suggestions on other topics that you might want me to cover?


----------



## GVH-Jon (May 16, 2013)

Everything looks great to me, including your site design too!  Good job!


----------



## Zach (May 16, 2013)

Mun said:


> Thanks, any suggestions on other topics that you might want me to cover?


I think a post on the pros and cons of software raid and then maybe a short tutorial on how to get different levels of RAID set up with mdadm.  Since software v.s. hardware raid has been a popular topic for a while.


----------



## Mun (May 16, 2013)

GVH-Jon said:


> Everything looks great to me, including your site design too!  Good job!


Thanks for the feedback 

Anything you want me to write about?


----------



## Mun (May 16, 2013)

Zach said:


> I think a post on the pros and cons of software raid and then maybe a short tutorial on how to get different levels of RAID set up with mdadm.  Since software v.s. hardware raid has been a popular topic for a while.


Thanks, I will do some research and build an article. Might take some time though.


----------



## Zach (May 16, 2013)

Mun said:


> Thanks, I will do some research and build an article. Might take some time though.


Not a problem, good luck with the blog!


----------



## Shados (May 16, 2013)

Maybe drop the period following the tagline and prepend a hyphen to make it more obvious that you're meant to read it as being said in the same breath as the site title (so to speak)?


----------



## Mun (May 16, 2013)

Shados said:


> Maybe drop the period following the tagline and prepend a hyphen to make it more obvious that you're meant to read it as being said in the same breath as the site title (so to speak)?


For the title?


----------

